# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Family Stuff

## OFG

FAMILY!
When I was younger I hated
going to weddings. 
It seemed that all of my aunts
and the grandmotherly types
used to come up to me, poke
me in the ribs and cackle,
telling me, 'YOU'RE NEXT'. 
They stopped that crap after
I started doing the same thing
to them at funerals

----------


## Jack-the-Hammer

> FAMILY!
> When I was younger I hated
> going to weddings. 
> It seemed that all of my aunts
> and the grandmotherly types
> used to come up to me, poke
> me in the ribs and cackle,
> telling me, 'YOU'RE NEXT'. 
> They stopped that crap after
> ...

  Ha, ha! Good one there, OFG.

----------

